# Adsl não conecta [SOLVED]

## linck

Olá pessoal.

Estou com um problema, depois de colocar a configuração no arquivo /etc/conf.d/net para usar adsl e executar adsl-setup, o comando adsl-start retorna um timed out. A versão do livecd é a 2004.2 com tudo atualizado e rp-pppoe 3.5-r8 e kernel 2.4.28-r8.

Engraçado é que no livecd eu consigo conectar, no boot pelo hd não.

Alguém já passou por isso ou sabe como resolver? Não é a primeira vez que instalo o gentoo, nas demais sempre funcionou tudo, só agora está dando problema...

Agradeço pela ajuda.

Um abraço.Last edited by linck on Mon Mar 28, 2005 4:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lobo

Voce já conferiu se os modulos da placa de rede estão up? Seguiu o reteiro do manual corretamente? Habilitou o pppoe no kernel?

Isso já me ocorreu antes, e sempre eu tinha errado em alguma parte da configuração da rede... Refaz todos os passos do handbook denovo que deve fucionar!  :Smile: 

----------

## lobo

Alias, se voce chrootar do live cd pro hd, o adsl não funciona mesmo, não sei se eh isso que vc esta fazendo... Tem que bootar do hd mesmo e configurar tudo, ai vc tenta conectar.

----------

## linck

Valeu pela resposta!

Mesmo quando eu dou chroot para o hd a adsl continua funcionando aqui..., só quando dou boot pelo hd não.

Configurei o kernel corretamente, habilitei o que o manual dizia. A placa de rede também está funcionando, ifconfig eth0 retorna o esperado, porém não conecta!!!

----------

## fernandotcl

Você configurou com o adsl-setup depois que entrou no sistema instalado no HD?

----------

## linck

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Você configurou com o adsl-setup depois que entrou no sistema instalado no HD?

 

Sim.

Sinceramente não sei o que pode estar interferindo nisso... a não ser umas flags que eu adicionei no make.conf para otimização.

Alguns relatos durante a instalação:

Deu problema com o pam_login, ele e o shadow não poderiam ser instalados no mesmo sistema, eu tirei(unmerge) o pam_login daí.

Deu problema na compilação do python, tirei todas as flags que havia colocado a não ser as que tinha utilizado em instalações anteriores a essa.

Esses dois problemas ocorreram durante o emerge system.

Flags utilizadas antes dos problemas:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftracer -pipe -ffast-math"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

O modem é o USR ISO9001 e a placa de rede é uma Surecon EP-320X-R, chip Realtek 8139C. A lan onboard(Via rhine) funciona com o livecd também, mas a mesma configurada para adsl no hd não vai... mesmo problema.

----------

## fernandotcl

Só uns avisos: não ajuste LDFLAGS, e use C(XX)FLAGS menos agressivas. Pode ou pode não ser o problema, e traz um benefício ridiculamente insignificante (quando não um malefício). A regra é não sair muito do -march, -fomit-frame-pointer, -O2 e -pipe.

Qual é a mensagem de erro?

----------

## linck

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Só uns avisos: não ajuste LDFLAGS, e use C(XX)FLAGS menos agressivas. Pode ou pode não ser o problema, e traz um benefício ridiculamente insignificante (quando não um malefício). A regra é não sair muito do -march, -fomit-frame-pointer, -O2 e -pipe.
> 
> Qual é a mensagem de erro?

 

Quando dou o comando adsl-start, os pontinhos vão aparecendo e depois de um tempo aparece TIMED OUT.

Durante o boot ele dá TIMED OUT também e depois diz que não conseguiu montar o netmounter.

Acho que vou refazer tudo novamente então, mas com a versão 2004.3, fica para o próximo final de semana... muito obrigado pela ajuda.

Recebeu minha MP?

----------

## linck

Olá a todos novamente.

Refiz o sistema, e uma coisa interessante ocorreu. Com o livecd 2004.3 ocorre o mesmo problema, não consegue conectar.

Já com o 2004.2 funciona corretamente.

Eu to p da vida com isso, ninguém merece, alguém já passou por isso e encontrou uma solução??

Fala sério, erro meu não é, por que não conecta no 2004.3? Ele detecta tudo, assim como ocorre no 2004.2. Se eu tivesse cometido um erro na instalação não conectaria depois da instalação no hd, mas não conectar com o livecd é outra história.

adsl-status diz que a interface ppp0 está down, vou lá e levanto ela, e diz que não existe um processo relacionado à interface...

----------

## linck

Olá todos.

Consegui resolver o problema!!! Depois de ler praticamente todos os posts e tópicos que continham rp-pppoe, tentar tudo o que neles foi proposto e não obter nenhum resultado, uma coisa relativamente simples resolveu: ACPI.

Eu não lembro de ter compilado o kernel nas vezes anteriores com isso habilitado, mas acordei hoje e me lembrei da briga que foi conseguir fazer o Kurumin(2.03 na época) conectar. Todos falavam em ACPI da BIOS, mas nunca achei nada lá, então pensei que estava escrito errado, pois só encontrava APIC  :Smile: .Desmarcando o APIC funcionava. Recompilei o kernel e habilitei o ACPI, coloquei umas outras coisas dentro dele e recompilei, reiniciei e não é que para minha surpresa conectou!!! 

Mas ainda tem um problema, adsl-stop/status não funcionam, não acham o processo, então para desconectar só tirando o cabo  :Sad: 

Mas isso é o de menos  :Smile: 

Acrescentei CF_BASE=`basename $CF_BASE` no pppoe.conf antes de recompilar, mas não mudou nada.

----------

## T1AGO

Edite o arquivo:

/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

Na linha PIDFILE=""

Coloque:

```

PIDFILE="/var/run/adsl.pid"

```

Que irá resolver o seu problema.

Sou o Gentoo do Forumpcs  :Smile: 

----------

## linck

 *T1AGO wrote:*   

> Edite o arquivo:
> 
> /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
> 
> Na linha PIDFILE=""
> ...

 

Resolveu  :Smile: 

Falow.

----------

